# Hakka's HT



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

I've done some upgrades and made some changes to my HT. New gear includes Infocus IN72, Toshiba HD-XE1 and Sharp BD-HP20. I've also covered the walls in black cloth to reduce light reflecting back onto the screen.

Pics:


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

Man that's looks like a nice set up you got there.......
HD DVD, Blu Ray, tow cylinders, etc etc....... I may have to come hang out at your house!


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

You're welcome mate, although it's quite a trek from where you live. 

Hakka.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice setup Hakka... :T


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey Hakka...What about the cream brick front wall.?.That must be a distraction when you're watching a movie!..


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

The screen border sticks out about 2 inches further than the screen, so no light from the screen can reach the brick wall, once the lights are off the entire room is black. It does look a bit ugly when the lights are on though.

Hakka.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

wow! tell us more about your subs! size? port length, tuning? what driver?


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/diy-subwoofers/2474-my-diy-subs.html

Already got a thread going on the subs, I think I need to update the photos though, the camera flash makes them look bad.

Hakka.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

WOW thats a big system for a relatively small room:hush: Those subs must really vibrate the **** out of your body:T
Very nice setup I like the B&W's.

@Jeff, I bet if you listen closely you can hear him watching a movie:bigsmile:


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

Looks nice. Are you running those subs with split LFE signal's, or stereo bass? :nerd:


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 8, 2007)

Very nice setup!


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

mazersteven said:


> Looks nice. Are you running those subs with split LFE signal's, or stereo bass? :nerd:


Just using a Y splitter on the LFE preout.


Hakka.


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

Nice!
Can you give some details on the receiver/amps and their performance?


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

The receiver is a Denon 3803, its a bit outdated now (no room eq, no hdmi) I will soon be upgrading it to a Denon 3808. The power amps are rotel RB-1070 2 channel 130w and RMB1075 5 channel 120w.
The rotel amps are a step up from the internal amps in the Denon, although they are rated approximately the same power output, in reality they are not even close.

Here are the links to the Rotel site:

http://www.rotel.com/NA/products/ProductDetails.htm?Id=11

http://www.rotel.com/NA/products/ProductDetails.htm?Id=3

Hakka.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

I bet that sounds absolutely great. Nice setup!


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

Great looking setup....


----------

